# need sub, Rockford Mi



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Need a sub in Rockford Mi, Total work 1.5 hrs. So if your schedule is not full, give me a call or send me a pm. Tim Johnson 616-706-6792.


----------



## Bigman2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

hey would it be residential or commercial work and where abouts in rockford, and pay? i dont live too far from rockford and will most likely have a few customers out that way but still fillin up my schedule so just wonderin. thanks


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Tim,

I took a look at it, and for the $$$$ involved, I will have to pass. Thanks for the oppurtunity.

Jonpayup


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Bigman, its nine mile and meyers lake rd, only about hour of plowing. How much money do you want an hour? Give me a call 616-706-6792. 

Thanks Tim Johnson


----------



## Bigman2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

yea i kno where thats at, thats a little farther out than i would like to be. i actually dont even kno if i wanna take the rockford houses that are closer to me. it would be roundtrip about 45 min just driving.which isnt worth it to me.i was jw tho. thanxs anyways.


----------



## MrBillsLawn (Nov 15, 2005)

are you still looking for a sub..... we are already powing in that area, so we may be able to take care of it for you. let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Found a sub already, I will kept you info if something happens.


----------

